# Benedicta sexing help?



## quetzal02 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi, 
Got 0.0.4 Benedicta 3 days ago, and was told they are around 8 months old. Trying to sex them, but have not heard any calls yet. I've tried a couple of times to play the call and wait for around 15 minutes in silence after, but the only results so far have been one of the frogs coming straight to the front of the tank upon hearing the call. I've managed to photograph 3 of them so far:

Frog 1:
https://ibb.co/0XZ5BbC
https://ibb.co/WGWpJd0

Frog 2:
https://ibb.co/YPf8zvN
https://ibb.co/d4vSgsN

Frog 3:
https://ibb.co/bvyf1v0
https://ibb.co/tXSZQ6N

Not the best photos I know, any help would be much appreciated though

Thank you!


----------

